# FISHING THE Mosquito lagoon



## Catchingfl (Oct 31, 2018)

LET ME KNOW WHAT YA THINK. IF YOU LIKE IT PLEASE LIKE AND SUBSCRIBE.


----------



## Bonesonthebrain (Jan 2, 2020)

The boat has under gunnel fly rod holders for a reason.


----------



## Catchingfl (Oct 31, 2018)

Bonesonthebrain said:


> The boat has under gunnel fly rod holders for a reason.


i know, but i like to keep the rod out with line in the stripping basket incase i see one coming. Gotta be ready.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I can never get this type of video to load. Do you have a YouTube link?


----------



## Catchingfl (Oct 31, 2018)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I can never get this type of video to load. Do you have a YouTube link?






yes here it is thanks for watching.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

It’s completely sealed you said. Well it looks like your girl will be completely sealed tonight. Little rough on her. Put some of that crap away.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Nice fish though


----------



## Catchingfl (Oct 31, 2018)

Capnredfish said:


> Nice fish though


thank you, i probably could have reacted a little better. Its just a small boat not a lot of storage.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Having a good woman that likes to go out on the boat and flats fish is nice to have as a partner. Treat her well. Ok enough advice.


----------



## Catchingfl (Oct 31, 2018)

Capnredfish said:


> Having a good woman that likes to go out on the boat and flats fish is nice to have as a partner. Treat her well. Ok enough advice.


lol i wouldn't say she likes it, more like tolerates it haha, but thank you


----------

